# Grandpa gets a drill bit holder



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

I got a big surprise yesterday. Seems the grandsons have been using my workshop behind my back and built me this drill bit holder. I suppose they were sick of me looking for bits all the time. They "borrowed" some of the church pew wood I've been recycling and came up with this (I think my son helped, cause those grandsons are scared to death my noisy tools.

I think they did a fine job considering a couple of them can't even see above the workbench yet. And, no injuries!

Anyway, it was a nice surprise and I may put on hold the drill bit storage cabinet I was thinking of making, this one will always have nice memories.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

AWWW, How Sweet !!!!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

superb!!


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

You couldn't ask for a better holder.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

If you make another one you had better keep it hidden and have this one very proudly displayed right next to the drill press. 
Now you just have to find some other projects that they can do with your help to get used to the tools, plus it is great time with the grand kids .


----------

